# Phpmyadmin

## lukasletitburn

servus Leute,

ich habe ein Problm mein PHPMyAdmin zeigt mir an das mir mysqli fehlt. Ich habe nur das Problem das ich in der config.inc schon als extension dirn stehen habe .. ich würde euch gerne meine config auswerfen habe nur vergessen wie das Programm heißt .. ich weiss nur es lädt das ganze auf paste.pocoo.org/ hoch also

1. Wie heißt dieses coole Tool  :Smile: 

2. wie bekomme ich Mysqli in mein PHP rein  :Smile: 

Danke schonmal

----------

## Finswimmer

app-text/gnopaster

Ist php mit mysqli gebaut worden?

(P.s: Ich habe deinen doppelten Post aus "Dokumentation" gelöscht)

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl habe php neugemergt mit mysqli als USE-Flag und schon geht es  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima.

Dann markiere deinen Thread doch bitte noch als [solved]

(unter bearbeiten des ersten Beitrags kann es der Titelzeile hinzugefügt werden)

Danke

----------

## lukasletitburn

Nein das meinte ich nicht es war eine anderes das direkt auf eine website hochlädt wo man sich dann das file ansehen kann  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann fällt mir noch app-text/wgetpaste ein.

----------

